# I'm deeming myself false.



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

Last night, I jamed on an Artic Monkeys song.  


It wasn't my fault, my roommate poured a few beers into me first, and then showed me the riff before telling me what it was. And even then, we twisted it into something far cooler; we'd been playing some Marley earlier, so we eventually ended up where I was playing the bass riff on the 1 and 3 and he was hitting accents on the 2 and 4 on the guitar part (though, honestly, it was probably an 8th note riff, but you get the picture), which prettymuch by default had to be far cooler than the original, but stll. 

As pennance, I have Opeth blaring in my cubicle right now. I figure another spin or two and I'll be semi-metal again, but I felt the need to confess for my sins.


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2006)

I don't even know who they are.


----------



## Shawn (May 18, 2006)

Bob Marley = 

I listen to all types of music and play all types of music but I always seem to stay metal. It's cool listening to various types of music as well as playing it. What I do is incorporate it into metal somehow. I go from playing Sublime and 311 to Morbid Angel so.....I like it all. 

I have heard some Opeth. Good stuff.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 18, 2006)

Artic Monkeys 
Ah well could be worse.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

Chris said:


> I don't even know who they are.



Be glad. They're like the "new" trendy british indie-rock band that everyone's into. You know, as opposed to the "old" trendy british indie-rock band that everyone used to be into, that sounded exactly the same.


----------



## Mr. S (May 18, 2006)

theyre one of those bands of the moment, first there was franz ferdinand then everyone forgot about them when the kaiser cheifs rolled arround, who had a similar sound and look, then everyone forgot about them when the artic monkeys came out of nowher who have an equally 'retro' look/sound... this music is horribly trendy and i dont expect it to be arround for long... that said there are some really good bands floating arround this genre, such as kasabian and Bloc party


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys?!

Drew... I fart in your general direction.

Only buying 'Ashes of the Wake' would serve as adequate pennance to the Metal Overlords. Make your time, bitch. All your base are belong to us.


----------



## b3n (May 18, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Artic Monkeys
> Ah well could be worse.



I fail to see how  

To me, these guys represent the worst bits of british culture all rolled up into an easily marketable package. Don't even get me started on "the ordinary boys" 

Seriously though, I suppose some might find them musically worthwhile...I just can't see it myself.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 18, 2006)

b3n said:


> Don't even get me started on "the ordinary boys"



What annoyed me about them was, no one knew who the piss they were till their singer went on "celebrity" big brother and after that they got famous, not for their music but because of rumours the singer was slamming that blonde bird in the poop-shoot.


----------



## b3n (May 18, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> What annoyed me about them was, no one knew who the piss they were till their singer went on "celebrity" big brother and after that they got famous, not for their music but because of rumours the singer was slamming that blonde bird in the poop-shoot.



Ha yeah. They even released an "interim" single to capitalise on their newfound stardom...delaying their album in the process.

Lame.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2006)

Bah. More about what an ass clown our boy Drew is.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 18, 2006)

b3n said:


> I fail to see how
> 
> To me, these guys represent the worst bits of british culture all rolled up into an easily marketable package. Don't even get me started on "the ordinary boys"
> 
> Seriously though, I suppose some might find them musically worthwhile...I just can't see it myself.


take note that I couldn't come up with a reason why it could be worse 

To me these guys are just another pop thing that gets played at 1am at a club.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

Blame my roommate, not me.  

He was breaking into Artic Monkeys, Decemberists, and New Pornographers tunes (basically, they're all pretty interchangeable), while I was doing Marley, Rolling Stones, Live, a bit of Jimi, and some Floyd. No metal because frankly his picking hand couldn't keep up.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2006)

Now, I'm down with some Marley, Drew my boy.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 18, 2006)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure  lol.


----------



## b3n (May 18, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bah. More about what an ass clown our boy Drew is.



You're thinking about Clowns, Ass and Drew all at the same time?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2006)

b3n said:


> You're thinking about Clowns, Ass and Drew all at the same time?


Obviously you haven't seen him when he goes out on the town.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Steve (May 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> *I'm deeming myself false.*



That's good, Drew... By the way, we deemed you false, long ago....


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

Even the new mod is picking on me.


----------



## Leon (May 18, 2006)

post up a finished off (or close) track of yours, and shut everyone up


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 19, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys? Arse Monkeys more like.

I  at you Drew. Keep spinning the Opeth and forget all mention of those indie tosspots. Or else I'll have to come over there and get all  on your arse!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 19, 2006)

You need to actually live in the UK to appreciate quite how crap that whole indie rock scene is; all the live music we get in Reading is sixth-form quality indie with the same tuneless vocals, the clangy guitar sound (which I loath with a passion) and the same 'passionate' lyrics. All these bands are totally interchangeable, and unfortunately the whole country is saturated with them.


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2006)

Never heard of the Artic Monkeys & it's problably a good thing.


----------



## Naren (May 19, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Never heard of the Artic Monkeys & it's problably a good thing.



Neither have I and I'm glad I haven't.

"Artic Monkeys"... That sounds like a British band name... "Bugger off, you artic monkey!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2006)

*English Nazi Mode ON*

It's *ARCTIC* Monkeys, you sorry lot! FTW! 

(Doesn't make the craptacular music any better, although they're still 100x better than that boy band shit we had goin' strong here a few years back. At least they play fucking instruments!  )


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2006)

Well, since they apparently suck, I'll screw their name up anyway I see fit....SUCKA!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Well, since they apparently suck, I'll screw their name up anyway I see fit....SUCKA!


They sound sorta like a shitty Ramones mixed with a shitty Beatles. Throw in a bit of a shitty Oasis, blend and serve.

I've heard worse. Sucka!  (I'll pimp'em, so people can be the judge. http://www.myspace.com/arcticmonkeys )


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2006)

^ Yeesh....that's just blechhhh.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2006)

^ It's no Cannibal Corpse, that's for sure.


----------



## Naren (May 19, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> *English Nazi Mode ON*
> 
> It's *ARCTIC* Monkeys, you sorry lot! FTW!
> 
> (Doesn't make the craptacular music any better, although they're still 100x better than that boy band shit we had goin' strong here a few years back. At least they play fucking instruments!  )



I knew that the normal spelling was "arctic", but I thought they were spelling it "artic" just like Limp Bizkit spelled "biscuit" as "bizkit" or Korn spelled "corn" as "korn." I just imagined they were tryin' to be "hip" and "cool" to show the "groovy" kids that they can "boogy" too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2006)

Naren said:


> I knew that the normal spelling was "arctic", but I thought they were spelling it "artic" just like Limp Bizkit spelled "biscuit" as "bizkit" or Korn spelled "corn" as "korn." I just imagined they were tryin' to be "hip" and "cool" to show the "groovy" kids that they can "boogy" too.


I thought maybe the same thing, but the fucking spelling of 'Artic' bugged me so much I Googled 'em.  Nope. They're linguistically correct, lol.


----------



## Naren (May 19, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I thought maybe the same thing, but the fucking spelling of 'Artic' bugged me so much I Googled 'em.  Nope. They're linguistically correct, lol.



Maybe their spelling is correct, but logically it makes no sense, since there are no monkeys in the Arctic. And if there were, they definitely wouldn't be members of a crappy British "indie" band.


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2006)

I spell it "theysuck," but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2006)

Naren said:


> Maybe their spelling is correct, but logically it makes no sense, since there are no monkeys in the Arctic. And if there were, they definitely wouldn't be members of a crappy British "indie" band.


No argument there.

Although there are those cute Japanese snow monkeys. 







I actually don't think they suck, well... completely. Like I said, much better than boy bands and that garbage pop we used to be inundated with here. But I recognize it's just the newest dreck to be excreted. It just happens to be less offensive dreck.

I wonder what Donnie thinks of 'em? He's a hard one to pin down. We know Drew likes them.


----------



## b3n (May 19, 2006)

Boy bands + guitars = 'Indie'.


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2006)

Is it MY fault I can't even bring myself to spell their name correctly?


----------



## nitelightboy (May 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> Is it MY fault I can't even bring myself to spell their name correctly?




Of course not, you're probably just drunk


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Of course not, you're probably just drunk



I was, erm, "comfortably numb" for that jam session... 

Seriously, my roommate's cool and all, but he's a horrible influence on me. Not only does he listen to indie rock, he's all about the mid-week drinking. I've had to make a conscious effort not to join in whenever I see the guy with a drink, which is like every night.


----------

